# I Can't Stop Coffin'



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I was finishing the second half of my arch today, and I stumbled across this:










I've had this since at least 1984, and I only used it once. It's a cardboard coffin. (No lid) It's the kind you have to "insert Tab A into Slot B thru secondary flange 18H" or some such nonsense.

Well, do you remember the foam boards I made to board-up my windows in last year's VooDoo on the Bayou haunt? Well, I still have those. So I just took them and hot glued them to this thing, trimming to fit as I went. Then I took an old sheet and attached (read "Hot Glued") it to the inside. A little spray paint for age, and viola!










I'll post pix of the archway when I figure out how to get the webs to span the gap.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That's pretty cool way of recycling. Gotta say it looks much better now.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I don't know if it is more impressive that you did a great makeover on a simple store bought prop, or that you've had it since '84.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice facelift on that old coffin


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job of repurposing the old cardboard coffin.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your upgrade looks great!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really a nice job on the coffin. The outside looks pretty real, and I like the way you incorporated the old sheet and aged it. I think my cardboard coffin lasted about 3 maybe 4 years at the most. I tried using it for a 5th season, but even with packing tape and duct tape it just wouldn't hold up.

The funny thing was that last year I went into the Spirit store when it opened and didn't see any coffins, wood or cardboard. I asked the clerk and she told me that it looked like they would get any before Halloween. How do you have a Halloween store and not have any coffins to purchase? I really thought that was strange. :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's a full frontal. (Hmmm ... maybe I should rephrase that ...)









It might make a good Photo-Op


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

that looks great!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever, clever, clever!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, that's impressive. I'm stealing your idea! LOL


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. Maniaco ,

Much better , your fake wood foam board looks great , gives it extra bulk and adds strength to the sides . Nice job on the liner , just enough paint to look used . 

Now lets see the arch you are working on .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Dr. M, your posts always crack me up! (thanks for all the laughs you provide, some days they really perk me up ) Nice work on making the coffin "more better".....it actually looks like a coffin now...and not a cardboard box, clever guy!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

sorry about the duplicate images ... apparently either photobucket had some issues, or the forum did ... but I'm sure you'd like to see my projects over and over again. And again.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

spideranne said:


> Ok, I don't know if it is more impressive that you did a great makeover on a simple store bought prop, or that you've had it since '84.


Thanks Spideranne ... I call it "Thinking ahead" ... my wife calls it "Hoarding"


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

theundeadofnight said:


> Dr. Maniaco ,
> 
> Much better , your fake wood foam board looks great , gives it extra bulk and adds strength to the sides . Nice job on the liner , just enough paint to look used .
> 
> Now lets see the arch you are working on .


Okay ... but I'm not pleased with the photo. Too much glare on the first piece. I'm not pleased with a lot of things. Maybe it's me. Or the fact I lost a filling yesterday. (Actually, I didn't lose it ... I bit into it and cracked another tooth. Dentist tomorrow, Gin tonight.)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Great transformation DM!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> sorry about the duplicate images ... apparently either photobucket had some issues, or the forum did ... but I'm sure you'd like to see my projects over and over again. And again.


:jol: Like I said....funny....:googly:


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I hope the gin helped your tooth and your coff :googly: great make over also


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

Looks great. Would never guess that was cardboard.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I love the old sheet effect. I usually leave the inside of my coffin bare because I store my PVC from my static props in it (it has a cover) but you just gave me the incentive to redo my coffin for this year. It looks more finished that way. Thanks!


----------

